# Ưu Nhược Điểm Các Loại Nệm Phổ Biến Nhất



## thuthuytatana (21/11/18)

*Việc tìm hiểu thông tin sản phẩm trước khi mua nệm vô cùng quan trọng, mỗi loại nệm đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng và phù hợp với từng đối tượng sử dụng của nó.*

Thị trường có khá nhiều loại nệm khác nhau và mỗi loại đều có những ưu nhược điểm riêng. Để trở thành người dùng thông thái và đưa ra sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho mình bạn cần nắm rõ những Ưu Nhược Điểm Các Loại Nệm Phổ Biến Nhất trên thị trường hiện nay thông qua bài viết sau đây.

*1. Nệm lò xo*
Nệm lò xo được nhiều người yêu thích bởi nó đảm bảo chất lượng, có tính đàn hồi cao và hoạt động cũng đảm bảo được sự êm ái. Thông thường, nệm lò xo được phân làm hai loại bao gồm nệm lò xo túi và nệm lò xo liên kết. Ưu nhược điểm của chúng cụ thể như sau:






_Nệm lò xo túi TATANA_​
*+ Ưu điểm*

Độ đàn hồi tốt
Có khả năng nâng đỡ cột sống hiệu quả
Hút ẩm, hút mồ hôi nhiều
Khi nằm cảm giác mang lại rất êm ái
*+ Nhược điểm*

Đệm có trọng lượng nặng, do vậy khi vận chuyển hay di dời nó từ nơi này đến nơi khác hơi khó khăn
Phù hơp với một số loại giường nhất định
Giá thành tương đối cao
*2. Nệm cao su*
Nệm cao su được sản xuất với thành phần nguyên liệu chính là cao su. Theo đó, nó được phân làm hai loại bao gồm nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nệm cao su tổng hợp.






_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
*a. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*
Đây là loại nệm được đánh giá tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay và cũng là lựa chọn được nhiều người tin tưởng nhất. Thành phần của đệm được lấy từ 100% mủ cây cao su, tuyệt đối không pha trộn với bất kỳ phụ gia nào.

*+ Ưu điểm*

Được làm hoàn toàn bằng mủ cao su nên đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe
Đồ đàn hồi tốt, độ bền cao
Không bị chảy nhựa, xẹp lún theo thời gian
Hiệu quả hút ẩm và lưu thông không khí hoàn hảo
*+ Nhược điểm*

Trọng lượng nặng, di chuyển khó khăn
Khi tiếp xúc với xăng dầu rất dễ bị bào mòn
*b. Nệm cao su nhân tạo (hay tổng hợp)*
Không giống với nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm cao su tổng hợp có khả năng khắc phục được hạn chế bào mòn khi tiếp xúc với xăng dầu, tuy nhiên nó cũng có những ưu nhược điểm riêng.

*+ Ưu điểm*

Chịu lực, chịu nhiệt hiệu quả
Độ bền cao
*+ Nhược điểm*

Giá thành đắt đỏ hơn so với nhiều loại nệm khác trên thị trường.
*3. Nệm bông ép*
Nệm bông ép là loại nệm được sản xuất thông qua quá trình ép chặt các loại bông dư thừa trong quá trình sản xuất.






_Nệm bông ép gấp ba TATANA_​
+ Ưu điểm

Giá cả phải chăng
Đảm bảo thân thiện với môi trường và người dùng
Trọng lượng nhẹ và thiết kế nhỏ gọn nên dễ dàng di chuyển
+ Nhược điểm

Nệm với độ đàn hồi kém
Không đảm bảo độ bền lâu
Sau thời gian sử dụng ngắn đã bị lún, xẹp
*4. Nệm mút*
Mặc dù trước đây đệm mút được sử dụng nhiều nhưng ngày này nó ít được ưa chuộng.

*+ Ưu điểm*

Nhẹ, kích thước nhỏ gọn nên vận chuyển không khó khăn
Giá thành thấp, đáp ứng được nhu cầu của người có khả năng tài chính ít
*+ Nhược điểm*

Tuổi thọ kém
Sau thời gian ngắn sử dụng bị lún
Không đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe
Trên đây là ưu nhược điểm của các loại nệm phổ biến trên thị trường hiện nay. Theo đó, nệm cao su vẫn là lựa chọn tốt hơn cả. Song vì giá cả đắt đỏ nên bạn có thể cân nhắc thêm những loại nệm khác như nệm lò xò, nệm bông ép…, những lợi ích mà nó mang lại cũng không hề thua kém nệm cao su là bao. Chúc bạn thành công!

_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

